# Exo Terra Primate Skull



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

Does anyone know of any UK places selling these: Exo Terra : Primate Skull / Secure hiding place

I've tried various well known websites to no avail.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

This is one of their new products, these are still filtering through into the UK market place, we sell a range of skulls here :- Other - Vivarium Decor - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Hashcake said:


> Does anyone know of any UK places selling these: Exo Terra : Primate Skull / Secure hiding place
> 
> I've tried various well known websites to no avail.


no luck so far, but if i do i'll let you know,
the primate skull is quite cool, but the others (croc and buffalo) just look pansy.... prob just due to the size 
: victory:


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

I've spoken to Hagen UK and they told me they have samples of the skull that they are currently testing to destruction and along with the new gecko cave, will hopefully be available in a couple of months.
I find that a bit bizarre because there are websites in the USA offering the skulls for sale.


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

Still no news?


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

Some US sites would probably ship one out!


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

Sure could, not that despatate tho, especially when you can get stung with custom charges.
Cheers


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Ultimately its down to Hagen to distribute these products through the UK and these still arent available to the trade!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

not the same - but seen this on fleabay Skull Ornament Reptile Fish Tanks Hide Cave | eBay


----------



## EckoTheGeckoBlackpool (May 7, 2012)

They now have them in pets at home! Seen them in the blackpool shop 2 day!


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

Penfolds in Kent has them coming in today!


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

The Happy Hornet said:


> Penfolds in Kent has them coming in today!


 there in:2thumb:


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

Bought a couple of these in Pets at Home today


----------



## beardedAlan (Apr 19, 2012)

One of the Swindon branches of [email protected] have them £11.99. might be worth checking your local one


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

beardedAlan said:


> One of the Swindon branches of [email protected] have them £11.99. might be worth checking your local one


Banbury have them too


----------



## piercer dan (May 31, 2012)

Seem to have rolled them out all over. Here in cardiff (3 stores) and in blackwood.
Bought two today and one of the buffalo skulls. (not all for my viv though)


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

Let us know if anyone spots them online.
Thanks


----------



## JEZO (Jun 13, 2012)

I seen them at pets at home the other day  I wudnt mind the croc one


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Skulls*

Hi folks
We'll have the Crocodile Skull, Primate Skull and Buffalo Skull going on by the end of the week. They do look really cool... in a skully kind of way


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

snake in the grass said:


> Let us know if anyone spots them online.
> Thanks



Page 1 of Google search results clearly shows this.


Exo Terra - Primate Skull [DHS105] - £8.99 : Rainforest Reptile Supplies, Your one stop shop for all your exotic pet needs.


----------



## bluesymbol (Mar 18, 2011)

spotted these in my local [email protected] yesterday


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Here they are!*

Hi folks.

We've now got all three skulls in and they look amazing (we especially like the buffalo one).

Here's the links:

Exo Terra Primate Skull

Exo Terra Crocodile Skull

Exo Terra Buffalo Skull

They look even cooler in person.: victory:


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

Spuddy said:


> Page 1 of Google search results clearly shows this.
> 
> 
> Exo Terra - Primate Skull [DHS105] - £8.99 : Rainforest Reptile Supplies, Your one stop shop for all your exotic pet needs.


Yes all in stock and are seeming very popular as they really do look very realistic

Steve


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

Hashcake said:


> Does anyone know of any UK places selling these: Exo Terra : Primate Skull / Secure hiding place
> 
> I've tried various well known websites to no avail.


I had an email today from Steve at Rainforest Reptile Supplies saying these are in stock. Website says so as well

New Products : Rainforest Reptile Supplies, Your one stop shop for all your exotic pet needs.


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

Primate skull showing out of stock on swell :-(


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Think nearly all [email protected] sell them, i went to two different ones and both had the primate and buffalo skull but not the croc


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

According to email received from mark surreypetsupplies will have these on website tomorrow (weds) :2thumb:


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

Living Rain said:


> Yes all in stock and are seeming very popular as they really do look very realistic
> 
> Steve


Seem very very popular over two dozen various skulls sent out today :2thumb:
Steve


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We have large stocks of exo terra skulls in on Thursday at best prices.


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*back in Stock*

Hi folks 

These skulls are flying off the shelves (not literally, that would be creepy) but we have some more in now.

Get them while you can chaps:

Exo Terra Primate Skull

The bufallo skull looks great too:
Exo Terra Buffalo Skull


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Check out our opening deals on these

Exo Terra Primate Skull - Surrey Pet Supplies


Exo Terra Buffalo Skull - Surrey Pet Supplies


Exo Terra Crocodile Skull - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------

